
Ask HN: macOS Safari Support for PWAs? - pspeter3
Does anyone know if MacOS Safari supports or is planning to support PWA &quot;Add to Homescreen&quot; behavior like iOS Safari?
======
maxharris
I did web development for a few years, and I think that technology is
approaching the end of its lifespan. Google did Flutter, and in the last
couple of months I've been learning Swift and SwiftUI instead.

I think one of the reasons web apps were so popular is that competing
platforms didn't have declarative layout, installation was difficult, and
programming in C++ or Java is harder than Swift or Javascript.

In each of those areas, Apple now has a good-enough story (SwiftUI, App Store,
Swift), and I think there's no reason for me to bother with web apps anymore.

------
phillipseamore
Wouldn't expect much from Apple. The App Clips they announced today would have
been perfect candidates for PWA's but instead they are going in the direction
of mini-apps. That very well reflects their lack of interest in PWA.

~~~
pspeter3
Android supports a version of App Clips (Instant Apps) and PWAs. I'm not sure
they're mutually exclusive, especially since iOS already supports PWAs.

~~~
phillipseamore
There is a huge gap between iOS and Android with regards to what's supported
for PWAs.

